# My Setup



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey just started snowboarding 2 years ago, I've always rented and just now got my first setup I have, Burton Moto boots, Burton custom bindings, 07' Burton clash board let me know what you think of my first setup and if ya know anything about the clash board, I heard it was a good beginners board but let me know what you guys think. thank you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

lostsurfer056 said:


> Hey just started snowboarding 2 years ago, I've always rented and just now got my first setup I have, Burton Moto boots, Burton custom bindings, 07' Burton clash board let me know what you think of my first setup and if ya know anything about the clash board, I heard it was a good beginners board but let me know what you guys think. thank you!



Burton, Burton, Burton eh? 

Well, what do you expect? Sounds like a good setup, if you're a Burton fan... I imagine you spent a lot of cash on that setup, so for that, you have better get your moneys worth :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Actually all together it was around $590 (with tax) so yeah I deffinetely think it'll be worth the money from the reviews I've read about it and seeing prices on other boards. that and the place I was getting my stuff at was basically a burton only dealer. and being in missiouri the selection of snowboarding shops are very low.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

lostsurfer056 said:


> Actually all together it was around $590 (with tax) so yeah I deffinetely think it'll be worth the money from the reviews I've read about it and seeing prices on other boards. that and the place I was getting my stuff at was basically a burton only dealer. and being in missiouri the selection of snowboarding shops are very low.




Not a bad deal price-wise. Just be careful with that gear


----------

